# Transabdominal and Transvaginal Ultrasound



## rajkumark (Apr 21, 2011)

Dear Team,

If I get TA and TV pelvic US with some of the elements missed in TA but the same elements were documented in TV examination, I came to know that we can go ahead and code the TA as complete Instead of coding 76857. The concept behind this is the provider should document the elements in any of the pelvic US (TA or TV) on the same day. 

Now please clarify If TA and TV are separately done on same day but reported as seperate documents, can we go ahead and compare for the fulfillment of elements?

Thanks in advance!
Regards,
Rajkumar Kuppuraj CPC.


----------

